# XXL jacket



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm a big guy at 6'2" 210 lbs. XL jackets fit me but if I bend over and grab my board I feel the shoulder catch. I've tried on a lot of XL jackets trying to find one that will get rid of the shoulder snag. I really want a XXL, cool namebrand, and something not too thick. I don't really get cold that easy but I don't want something really thin. If quiksilver would make their pow wow in xxl that would make my life a lot easier. Thanks for nothing quiksilver! 

If anyone can help me find a cool xxl jacket that would be great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

686, foursquare, special blend, sessions, as well as a few others, all offer xxl jackets in quite a few styles. i've ordered from eternalsnow.com and backcountry.com when i can't find what i want locally.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Also, some of the Burton Ronin line comes in Team Fit. This is a bit bigger cut than their normal fit. I was having trouble with XXL, too, and then I found them. The XL fit well. Can be difficult to find, though.


----------

